# McLane Restorations



## rshields (Apr 5, 2020)

Currently Refurbishing two McLanes, around the '91 or earlier era, In search of the rear tires to replace the older beat up originals. Inner diameter is 5". Width has to be 1.5" as they are dual tires on the double 3" wide steel hub. Any resources would be greatly appreciated


----------



## willcb314 (Dec 18, 2021)

I just saw a thread about some tires from Harbor Freight for $5 a tire. Break out the plastic hub it comes with


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Mclane Slick Smooth Rear (2) Tires for Front Throw Reel Mowers 7061-E https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06WP74S4R/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_NJ3X8EJ4ZQBBS1MZPGMM


----------

